# U22 4.5" barrel



## Z28roc (Mar 24, 2015)

I want to get a 4.5" barrel for my woman. We both have U22s with 6" barrels. It would be nice to have a 4.5" without buying a new pistol. All of the online retailers are out of stock. Does anyone know of a reliable source? Or anyone willing to trade a 4.5 for a 6?


----------

